# Tx. Cty.



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Fished the rocks @ Skyline for couple small flatfish Friday. 15" &17". No blowups early on top but I wanted to target flounder anyway. I used a soft plastic swim bait. Should improve quickly behind this front. Water was little off-colored but improved with the tide. Lotta water in there Friday. Not for long...


----------



## sanarose (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for shearing


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*Sea Turtles?*

I was over at Dollar Pt last week and waded into what i thought was redfish tails from a distance, as i got closer i realized it was a school of turtles poking their heads up chasing bait. I was guessing there were 20 to 30 of 'em in the little pocket on the west side of the pier. I have fish there for years and i have never sen turtles like that, they must be doing well in our bays right now.


----------

